# a/c and condensation



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

In a different thread about roof lifting I mentioned the water puddle collecting around he a/c on the roof. Even if it not raining during the night there is a lot of water around the a/c early morning. A duct tape barrier did not stop the water from seeping into the roof. While considering corrective measures I received an enlightening brain flash.

1) Since there is condensation water on the roof outside of the a/c there must be water condensing inside the hood of the a/c during the night.
2) All running a/c's produce water, where does this go from my roof a/c? Never did it drip down inside before the roof leak appeared. Where did it go?
3) Is there a pipe inside collecting it and running it to the next wall and down? (From a sunk-in a/c the pipe would probably go upwards towards the wall edge.)

If this pipe is blocked, the a/c will fill the ceiling with water - yes / no?

Currently clueless - on the way to understand with our help.

___
For my record
An error occurred while attempting to log you out. Click here to log out.
I did not want to log out, I wanted to start this thread, post this message. login request, followe be blank screen.


----------



## frank-id (Dec 20, 2010)

*Roof A/C unit*

There is no piping in RV roof. Condensation is allowed to drain away from the unit. The compressor, evaporator and condensor are all located inside the unit. Removing the outer housing is often required to check unit carefully......... Frank


----------



## ezrv (Apr 25, 2011)

thanks, Frank


----------



## edwinjd (Sep 8, 2011)

Try checking first if the filters are dirty. Dirty filters can interfere with the airflow, especially during the defrosting cycle of the A/C which can cause the coils to ice up and then cause the leaks when the A/C is no longer in use.

You can also check out the hose attached to the A/C if it is clogged. RV A/Cs have a pan that collects the water before it is drained through a hose. If it is clogged, the water has got nowhere to go and it also can cause the leaks.


----------

